# Dutch Passion Fems



## cs11787 (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone know a good place to order durch passion fems from? Ive heard good and bad things about the Doc, and seed boutique wont take my gift card number so Im not ordering from them. Thanks.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 22, 2007)

Ive only ordered from the doc and I got two orders in four days both times.  And I am currently waiting for my third order to come.  Ive heard that if you ask the doc for free seeds he will hook you up so maybe give that a try.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 22, 2007)

I went to Cannabean.com

They are the same as the Doc just dif site. I orderd some Dutch Passion fems just last week, came in 2 packages, no problems.


----------



## cs11787 (Jun 23, 2007)

I heard they open their packages though. Whats up with that?


----------

